# Got siblings? What's your enneagram type?



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey everyone

I have a theory that enneagram type and birth order are related. 

Can you help me out?

For clarification purposes:
If you are a twin, please respond in the way you were treated/acted... firstborns are generally depended upon for more than the youngest or middle child; middle children tend to be more social and less serious than firstborns. 

If your older sibling is 5 or more years older than you, you are actually a functional only child, not a youngest, for the purposes of this thread. It's the same with a firstborn who has 5 or more years between them and the next sibling.


----------



## Suchi i Frutta (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm the firstborn and I'm a 7w6.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

One question though: how are you going to measure the poll results? You will have the same amount of votes in the first 3 options as in the rest of the options combined, and you can't tell who voted what...


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

just now realizing that. I have an idea... but it'll take too much time for me to do right now. Thanks


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm 5w6 and an only child. Going to take some wild guesses that are probably BS based on what I know about birth order from media. 

Only child: 1, 4, 5

Oldest: 1, 3, 8

Middle: 2, 6, 9

Youngest: 4, 7

Partner has siblings, will figure out his enneagram type tonight and report back with results.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

1w2 and oldest.
If you need more data points, my younger sister is a 7w6 (she's the youngest).


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am an oldest child, and my type is 2w3. Also, my fiancée is the youngest child, and she is a 9w1. I hope this helps!


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

I'm the youngest (25-year-old brother and I would have another older brother who would be 21 today if he hadn't died in the womb) and I'm a 5w6.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I Hate Therapists said:


> Only child: 1, 4, 5
> 
> Oldest: 1, 3, 8
> 
> ...


A coincidence probably, but quite an interesting one - I'm most likely 3w4 (ENTP, used to think of myself as 7w8 for ages but nah) and I'm the first child, middle child (IXFJ?) is 6w5 (not entirely sure about the wing) and the youngest sister (ESTP) I'm quite sure is 7w8.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm the youngest, 7w6


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Youngest, 3w4


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I Hate Therapists said:


> I'm 5w6 and an only child. Going to take some wild guesses that are probably BS based on what I know about birth order from media.
> 
> Only child: 1, 4, 5
> 
> ...


Bae is 3w2 and youngest.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Jagdpanther said:


> I'm the youngest (25-year-old brother and I would have another older brother who would be 21 today if he hadn't died in the womb) and I'm a 5w6.


I am so sorry about your brother. My mom had an older sister, but she died of SIDS at 6 months old... it's a tough thing to go through.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My enneagram is 7w8

I am the youngest of my dads kids, the eldest of my mothers, and when they were married I was the middle child. Its depended on which stage of life whether I was the eldest, middle, or youngest and at which home I was at. All my siblings were 'half' siblings.

Generally speaking I mainly grew up as the eldest in my primary home for the majority of the time. But then would be demoted to youngest every other weekend and called things like the baby by my elder sister and my dad was kind of weird going back and forth on roles so to speak depending upon where I was, when they were married in my younger child hood I felt odd because I was the middle and my dad was always trying to spoil my younger sis his stepdaughter and my mom was always trying to spoil my elder sister her step daughter (they did not have shit to prove to me I was both theirs) .


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

I'm genetically a firstborn, but my parents sort of adopted a teenager who became my older brother figure. So I see myself as a middle child. Is that weird?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Why the fuck is 8w_ one option?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm the third child of 4 children. 5w6.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

stiletto said:


> Why the fuck is 8w_ one option?


Sorry about that. We're only allowed to have 20 options for a poll.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> I'm genetically a firstborn, but my parents sort of adopted a teenager who became my older brother figure. So I see myself as a middle child. Is that weird?


Nah, that happens... It all depends on when they adopted him. If you were the oldest for the first 6-7 years of your life, you probably have mostly firstborn traits. If he was adopted before that you might be more stereotypically middle.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Youngest of 2 brothers.
1w9


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Middle child - 6w7


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Sorry about that. We're only allowed to have 20 options for a poll.


So why did the 8s get the shaft?


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

stiletto said:


> So why did the 8s get the shaft?


Random. I guess I could have chosen 3 or 4 or 9; but I had no way of knowing who would vote on this poll, and I couldn't eliminate any because I made this poll for every type :/

Sorry 'bout that girl.

... but I actually have to re-do this poll anyway. It contains absolutely no useful information, because I can't tell which birth order is voting on which enneagram type.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Nah, that happens... It all depends on when they adopted him. If you were the oldest for the first 6-7 years of your life, you probably have mostly firstborn traits. If he was adopted before that you might be more stereotypically middle.


He came into my life when I was 8, I believe...


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> He came into my life when I was 8, I believe...


Ok... my guess would be that you have more firstborn traits than stereotypical middle traits. Did your parents treat you more like the firstborn, or him?
Oh- there's one more thing that's relevant too- how many younger siblings do you have?


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Firstborn 6w5
My younger brother is 7w6 
My firstborn mother is 9w1
My firstborn dad is 5w6


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Ok... my guess would be that you have more firstborn traits than stereotypical middle traits. Did your parents treat you more like the firstborn, or him?
> Oh- there's one more thing that's relevant too- how many younger siblings do you have?


1 younger sibling. They honestly treat me like the firstborn, but I have always looked up to him and he always takes care of me.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Wednesday Mermaid said:


> 1 younger sibling. They honestly treat me like the firstborn, but I have always looked up to him and he always takes care of me.


You are probably more like a firstborn than a middle child. Thanks a lot for voting


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Eldest and a 6w5, I'm in my late 20's. I was a 9w1 until my 20's.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Only child, 5w6


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

7w8, I'm not very solid on that typing though. I've also typed myself as 9w8 before.

I'm the oldest.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

dogshavesillynames said:


> You are probably more like a firstborn than a middle child. Thanks a lot for voting


No, thank you!


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm the eldest of four, and I identify as 1w9.

My younger siblings are suspecting they're all 6s, but I'm not so sure yet.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Only child
7w8


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Eldest of 2, 5w6.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

My sister is 4.5 years older than me, and I'm definitely not close to being an only child. 
I'm the youngest of my mom's kids and the home I was raised in, but technically the middle child as I have a younger half-brother who lived with my dad.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

4w3. Only child. I'm really not sure if I would suffer more with or without siblings. If I had siblings, I would have their attention, but I would also have to compete with them for attention from my parents.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

OrangeAppled said:


> My sister is 4.5 years older than me, and I'm definitely not close to being an only child.
> I'm the youngest of my mom's kids and the home I was raised in, but technically the middle child as I have a younger half-brother who lived with my dad.


Thank you so much for commenting. Apparently my facts are out of date; most research is showing it's 6 or more years apart that can make someone a quasi-only. And even then, they will probably still have some firstborn or youngest traits.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> 4w3. Only child. I'm really not sure if I would suffer more with or without siblings. If I had siblings, I would have their attention, but I would also have to compete with them for attention from my parents.


Yup  The theory is that only children tend to be more perfectionistic and confident than other birth orders, all stemming from parental attention.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Yup  The theory is that only children tend to be more perfectionistic and confident than other birth orders, all stemming from parental attention.


Lol, I am NOT a perfectionist. I do things sloppily just to get them out of the way. It's my mom (ISFJ) who gets pissed when I don't do everything perfectly.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Lol, I am NOT a perfectionist. I do things sloppily just to get them out of the way. It's my mom (ISFJ) who gets pissed when I don't do everything perfectly.


I've met only children who actually are pretty perfectionistic, but I've met plenty who aren't too. It's not a rare thing


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

dogshavesillynames said:


> I've met only children who actually are pretty perfectionistic, but I've met plenty who aren't too. It's not a rare thing


I guess INxPs are too lazy to be perfectionists.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I guess INxPs are too lazy to be perfectionists.


Haha, maybe!


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Eldest here as a 9w1. 

Never was rebellious, was the straight A student (for the most part), and generally just someone that's too reserved to get a rise out of. I can show annoyance, and that's when I try to calmly state to my siblings that they're acting whiney or being too loud or both. 

Currently in a situation where my mind is conflicted of wanting to move away, far away, from my family but at the same time feel like I'd leave too much of a burden for my siblings and parents to handle due to financial reasons and another reason I won't delve into in this thread. 

Just a random musing of an eldest child. Wishing for peaceful state of mind and surroundings while also trying to pry myself out of this "trying to please everyone" phase that often makes me deteriorate on the inside.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Elder of 2, 9w8


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Youngest, 5w4

Older, 2w3

Oldest, 8w7


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Middle, 6w7

The younger is an ENTP 5w4.

The older is an ENFP 9w8.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am the first born 8w7


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Youngest. 7w8.

Although functionally you could say I was an only child. My sibling is only 18 months older than me, but I had little to do with them past the age of 12 or 13.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Only child. 5w6


----------



## meh.user (Jun 16, 2015)

Youngest. Meh.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Youngest of two, 4w5.


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

First born, I have (had) 4 siblings. 4w5, ha.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Type 8w_ here  It's actually okay for me, I haven't even figured out my wing yet, but I think it might be 7.

I'm the 6th of 7 children, and genders went 1 F, 3 M, 3 F. "Middle child position" went to the actual middle child and the middle of both gender groups - they were pretty self-contained. For example, my older sister is a middle child but acted like the eldest, youngest boy acted the youngest child, etc.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Eldest child, 4w3. My younger brother is 2w3.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

1w2 Middle child.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Oldest 1 of 5 (and 1 stillborn) with 2 on my Dads side and the other 2 on my Moms side
5w4 4w5 1w2


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm enneagram 9w8 and the youngest child


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Firstborn 6 years older than my sister. I'm a 5w6. I think she's a 2w1.


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

9w1 - First Born


----------



## SarSedge (May 27, 2015)

I'm the oldest of three siblings and 9w8 (INTP). My little sister doesn't want to make any of tests ask her to do anymore (lol?) and my little brother is too young.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

SarSedge said:


> I'm the oldest of three siblings and 9w8 (INTP). My little sister doesn't want to make any of tests ask her to do anymore (lol?) and my little brother is too young.


Haha  I've gotten that from a few family members too...
*sigh*At some point I should stop thanking everyone who comments on this thread,...


----------



## SarSedge (May 27, 2015)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Haha  I've gotten that from a few family members too...
> *sigh*At some point I should stop thanking everyone who comments on this thread,...
> 
> View attachment 361330


I feel you, my friend  Luckily my friends got even more into MBTI/Enneagram stuff because of me


----------



## keinalu (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm the older from two siblings, 4w5... My little brother is probably 6w7 (he's still very young though) and one middle child I know is a sure 2w1.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm and only child as well as a type 1w2.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm the oldest of 3 and I'm 5w6


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Haha  I've gotten that from a few family members too...
> *sigh*At some point I should stop thanking everyone who comments on this thread,...
> 
> View attachment 361330


Well for taking the time to thank everyone i shall thank you.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

Firstborn 6w7


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I have a theory that enneagram type and birth order are related.
> 
> ...


I'm a 4w5. I have two older step-siblings (2 and 4 years apart) and one younger half-sibling (5 or so years apart). I don't speak to any of them and I have almost no ties with my family. I haven't in around three or four years now, and even longer for my older siblings.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Clyme said:


> I'm a 4w5. I have two older step-siblings (2 and 4 years apart) and one younger half-sibling (5 or so years apart). I don't speak to any of them and I have almost no ties with my family. I haven't in around three or four years now, and even longer for my older siblings.


Just for clarification purposes, would you say that you were raised more like a middle child? If, for instance, your parents did not remarry until you were 6 (and your personality was formed, as the theory goes), you would probably have more firstborn traits than middle child traits. 

I hesitate to say "I'm sorry about your family" because I am aware that you made the choice you wanted to, but I sincerely hope your life is improved for your decision.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

dogshavesillynames said:


> Just for clarification purposes, would you say that you were raised more like a middle child? If, for instance, your parents did not remarry until you were 6 (and your personality was formed, as the theory goes), you would probably have more firstborn traits than middle child traits.
> 
> I hesitate to say "I'm sorry about your family" because I am aware that you made the choice you wanted to, but I sincerely hope your life is improved for your decision.


My parents separated when I was three (my mother ran off with me) and I was semi-raised by my emotionally abusive mother and step-father. I spent part of my childhood hanging around with my siblings but outside of camping during the summer, I pretty much spent my time alone. Apart from that, I also spent some of my time with an emotionally unavailable and neglectful/disinterested father. When I was around 14, my eldest sister ran off with some guy, and not long after, my second eldest sister did the same. When I turned 15, I left my mother's residence to go live with my father. I didn't speak to my mother until this year (I'm nearly 20 now). I've only seen my younger half-sister once since I left nearly four years ago. I'm not really sure what that makes me. What are the different traits of firstborn children and middle children?

Oh, it certainly is. Don't worry at all though, I appreciate the kindness. My life is going tremendously well given my history. I've received a far better life than I was set up for.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Middle Child....7w8.


----------



## snowed in (May 7, 2015)

i have a little brother, and i'm a 4w5. 
he's a 5? 5w6?


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

_It is the opposite in my family.
My older sister is an ESFP and I am (INFJ) second of five girls; I am way more serious and depended upon than her, especially when we were growing up but even still._

*6w5 here.*


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

bloodpony said:


> I'm the firstborn and I'm a 7w6.


Same here.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm an only child.
4w5


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm the older middle child. The enneagram birth order in my family is this (I'm unsure of the youngest, so I didn't list them):

3w4 so/sp brother
8w9 so/sx brother
5w4 sx/so brother
6w5 so/sx self
8w7 sx/sp brother
1w2 sp/so sister


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Only child; 9w8


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

first born, 4w3. one brother, 2.5 years younger than me


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Only child, 5w6.


----------

